# CD Rom wird nicht erkannt, was nun?!



## Pitchblack (29. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen einen älteren PC gekauft den ich als Linuxproxy und Firewall benutzen möchte. Allerdings wird im BIOS mein CD ROM Laufwerk nicht erkannt. Vollglich kann ich so nix installieren. 
Was kann ich da tun?


----------



## Fabian (29. Juli 2004)

Stromkabel angeschlossen?


----------



## melmager (29. Juli 2004)

Ich vermute mal das ist ein so alter Rechner der ein Bios hat, das noch keine CD Rom
erkennt und daher auch nicht booten kann 

Dann geht nur der Weg über eine Boot Diskette


----------



## Pitchblack (29. Juli 2004)

Habs eben auch mit der Bootdisk probiert. Es wurde erkannt. Ok, also ist mein BIOS zu alt. Jetzt hab ich aber ein noch größeres Problem. 
Wie installiere ich Linux mit einer Windowsbootdisk? Gibt es für Linux überhaupt Bootdisks? Eher nicht oder?


----------



## Pitchblack (29. Juli 2004)

Ok ich habs. Danke für die Hilfe


----------

